# Advice about employment contract please



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Folks

I am looking to move from the UK to Italy and just a little unclear about the employment contract piece. 

I am currently employed by a Global Organisation and have had approval to change my base location from UK to Italy. However, I am not sure if I need to change my current employment T&C's, payrole or tax arrangement. Can I just continue with my current payrole and contract I have today?

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the answer is: "it depends."

If your Global Organisation is a private business, there's the issue of whether they will put you on the local payroll or the "expat payroll." It's something they have to decide, because they may or may not want to maintain your status in the social insurance system "back home" and there may or may not be a treaty or other provision to do so. In any event, you'll wind up paying income taxes to Italy. But a new employment contract would probably be a good idea.

If, by Global Organisation, you mean an NGO or some sort of international "civil service" agency, then that's a whole different system (but the good news is that your salary may be tax-free, whether you're in the UK or Italy). I would think your current employment contract would still be viable in this situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Bev

The company I work for is private sector and I have HR checking things out. So far they have not been too helpful and one even suggested I may need to resign my current role and re-apply!

Since I am an EMEA Manager I am 'funded' through by a global budget as I report to a Management stream in the US. I assume though that I am assigned to an EU salary and payrole - currently the UK and this will need to change to Italy.

Here's hoping...

Thanks again for your input


----------

